# Struts- falsches Character-Encoding?



## velaluka (13. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin hier gerade dabei meine erste kleine Struts Anwendung zu schreiben und stosse dabei leider auf ein, für mich nicht zu erklärendes Problem. Googlen und DOku haben mir leider nicht wirklich weiter geholfen, aber vielleicht gibts ja hier einen ;-) der das kann. Also:

Ich habe eine JSP Seite. Im Header gebe ich an, das der ContentType="text/html" ist und als charset UTF-8 verwendet werden soll.
so...
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=UTF-8"
pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
und so...
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
In der JSP wird eine StrutsForm erzeugt, mit diversen Textfeldern. Action und Bean werden in der Config zugewiesen und die Form funktioniert als solche auch einwandfrei. Allerdings kann ich in den Textfeldern keine Umlaute(ä,ü) erfassen. Bei der Übergabe in die entsprechenden Setter Methoden kommen leider die korrekten Zeichen nicht an, sondern nur diverse anderer Interpretationen. Stelle ich die Kodierung allerdings auf Iso 8859-1 funktioniert die Übergabe einwandfrei.
Wer kann mir sagen was da falsch läuft oder mir den richtigen Link zeigen wo erklärt wird, wie es richtig geht?

Vielen Dank
Ciao velaluka


----------



## SnooP (13. Feb 2007)

Jo - das wüsst ich auch mal gerne  ... bei mir werden auch die Ausgaben auf einer Seite mit Umlauten bei UTF-8 geschrottet... - ich habs komplett rausgenommen, soll sich der Browser selbst drum kümmern


----------



## velaluka (13. Feb 2007)

.... schön das ich nicht alleine bin  :?  Aber wofür gebe ich dann bloss UTF-8 an. Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht das ich genau für sowas UTF-8 habe---> Was passiert den wenn sich die ersten Japaner auf meiner Seite einloggen :wink: 
Naja werd auch weiter forschen...
Danke


----------



## Guest (17. Feb 2007)

Tomcat 5 uses ISO-8859-1 for the URI encoding/decoding by default. If you are using UTF-8,
   you must add URIEncoding="UTF-8" useBodyEncodingForURI="true" into the Connector, such
   like the following (in Tomcat's conf/server.xml):

```
<Connector port="8080" URIEncoding="UTF-8" useBodyEncodingForURI="true"
               maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"
               enableLookups="false" redirectPort="8443" acceptCount="100"
               debug="0" connectionTimeout="20000" 
               disableUploadTimeout="true" />
```


----------

